# changing table entertainment for baby?



## tippytoes26 (Mar 19, 2002)

We have a dresser style changing table, so we can't put up a crib mobile or anything. My babe is only 6 weeks old, but is beginning to take notice of things around her and I think if she had something to look at during changes, she'd be a little calmer.

I looked at babies r us and didn't find anything that could mount on the wall but hang over the changing table. Any suggestions? Do you have anything over your changing table?

Amber


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

What about putting up a few family pictures on the wall next to the changing table??? A 6 week old would probably love some really up close face pictures! That's a nice, cheap entertainment source for diaper changes.

Meg


----------



## BabyDakota (Jan 5, 2006)

We got some wrist rattles at our baby shower. I did not feel comfortable putting them on DD, so I wraped them around the changing table bars. But, you don't have bars, pics sound like a good idea. You can even make something to mount to the wall that is 3D.


----------



## bellababy (Jul 30, 2005)

check out www.weegallery.com.

They have these GREAT black and white wall decals of elephants and giraffes. they are a little pricey, but they are the ONLY thing DS pays attention to in the nursery, especially when on the changing table.

We used them as a border around the nursery wall, at his eye level when he's in the crib or on the changing table. Adorable!


----------



## GatorNNP (May 17, 2004)

make a mobile out of string, color paper and cheap dowel rods, if you cant get dowel rods, use sticks. Hang from the ceiling using a thumb tack. Use pictures of faces out of magazines and face them downward. Faces have the symmetry that babies love.


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

We have Infantino's Wall Mobile and Mirror, both kids have loved it!!! http://www.infantino.com/NSIndex.html


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

I knew a momma that used one of those full-length mirrors (the cheap ones you mount to the wall). She turned it sideways so it ran the length of her dresser. The baby loved looking at herself during diaper changes







The infantino wall-mounted mobile is great too


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

the link given above didn't work for me, here's the epinions description/pic:
http://www.epinions.com/Infantino_Wa...r_-Zoo_Friends


----------

